# Front Window Defroster for the Model 3 App



## Charge&Go (Dec 2, 2018)

When warming up the car I can control the seat heaters and the temp inside the cabin but I can't defrost the front window from the app. Does anyone know how to defrost your window from the app? Looking to see if anyone else would like to see the model 3 app turn on the front window defrost if this is NOT a feature?


----------



## BluestarE3 (Oct 12, 2017)

The app doesn't have that feature.


----------



## JeffcM3 (Sep 2, 2018)

When I use the app, the front window (and I think side windows also) defrosts. 
I’ve yet to have ice on it, but I definitely see the inside condensation disappear.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

It is automatically set by the car, depending on the conditions.


----------



## Jon Scorey (Jan 23, 2019)

I was wondering that myself but someone says the car does it automatically? Is that true of the rear window as well? 

What I would really like to see is the ability to have the seat warmers default to off and then let me turn them on. I almost never have someone in the back seat.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jon Scorey said:


> I was wondering that myself but someone says the car does it automatically? Is that true of the rear window as well?
> 
> What I would really like to see is the ability to have the seat warmers default to off and then let me turn them on. I almost never have someone in the back seat.


With 2019.5.x, the seats in the app are defaulted to where they were when you left the car. I think...


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

Jon Scorey said:


> I was wondering that myself but someone says the car does it automatically? Is that true of the rear window as well?
> 
> What I would really like to see is the ability to have the seat warmers default to off and then let me turn them on. I almost never have someone in the back seat.


Yes, rear defrost will come on automatically depending upon conditions when you turn on climate. It defrosted my rear window nicely just this morning. If defrost is on, you'll see a red icon that looks like the front defrost symbol in the upper right of the app climate page. I assume it always does front and back together, but I've never verified that.

2019.5.4 definitely starts with the seat heaters in the app at the setting from your last drive.


----------



## kuzzy (Jul 2, 2018)

I asked about that at a SC and they told me that if the defrost was on when you leave the car it will turn on when you turn climate on from the app. They did not indicate that it was automatic in any way. We have to try and remember to turn on the defroster as we park the car when we expect a snow or ice storm. That does seem to work. This is only really an issue if we have real ice or snow, frost on the windshield is generally handled pretty well with just the heat being on to warm up the car.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

kuzzy said:


> I asked about that at a SC and they told me that if the defrost was on when you leave the car it will turn on when you turn climate on from the app.


PSA: Don't blindly trust the knowledge of Tesla representatives


----------



## Jon Scorey (Jan 23, 2019)

I will again test the assertion that the front and rear defrosters will come on if they were on when I left the car. I don't think it's the case. 

I know for certain that the seat warmers don't work that way, in my car at least. I've literally never had the rear seat warmers turned on, yet they always come on when I use the APP


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Jon Scorey said:


> I know for certain that the seat warmers don't work that way, in my car at least. I've literally never had the rear seat warmers turned on, yet they always come on when I use the APP


That will change when you come to a 2019.5.x or later version.


----------



## kuzzy (Jul 2, 2018)

garsh said:


> PSA: Don't blindly trust the knowledge of Tesla representatives


I don't blindly trust anyone as a rule. I am only relaying our experiences regarding defrosting. Do you have a different experience?

My experience has been that if you got out of the car with the defroster on it will be on when you turn the climate on from the app, just as I was told by the SC (I tested this as soon as I got home from the SC). What happens depending on whatever version of software you are running might be different but up until the most recent update received just this week that has been my experience. I have not checked out the latest version, 2019.5.4, to see if the car still behaves that way with this version.


----------



## Jon Scorey (Jan 23, 2019)

Just got the new update, the Seat Warmers are not defaulting off, which is perfect IMO.


----------



## Jon Scorey (Jan 23, 2019)

Sorry, they are NOW defaulting off...


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

Am I the only one that wishes they could put the wipers in service mode from the app so when preconditioning is also defrosting the wipers warmed to help clear ice/snow? Better yet, if app determine's defrost should be on when preconditioning, automatically put wipers in service mode and move them back down when car is taken out of park.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

roguenode said:


> Am I the only one that wishes they could put the wipers in service mode from the app so when preconditioning is also defrosting the wipers warmed to help clear ice/snow?


No, you're not the only one. I wish I could have a winter setting where that would happen automatically on park.


----------



## roguenode (May 31, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> No, you're not the only one. I wish I could have a winter setting where that would happen automatically on park.


That would make a nice addition to saved driver profiles. Fwiw, I just submitted this to Tesla via the bug report function.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

roguenode said:


> That would make a nice addition to saved driver profiles.


Yes, I would add it to my winter profile that turns on chill, low regen, and turns off the folding mirrors.


----------

